# Lizards > Chameleons >  New Cham

## Skittles1101

'ello,
Not new, but wanted to show off my new veiled chameleon, Sheila. She's a rescue that arrived in pretty awful conditions, but has really made strides. I am smitten.


I am curious, because I have seen people talk about the husbandry for veileds and the UVB suggested does not seem like enough. I based that mostly off of the info I've found along with this video. I use an Arcadia 12%.

https://youtu.be/AUu24MNO2Ho?fbclid=...ksw0jwgaudKUWU

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (01-28-2019),_GpBp_ (09-09-2019)

----------

